# Over heating



## blackout goat (Aug 7, 2007)

Has anyone had over heating problems? My 06 GTO is starting to redline, but then goes instantly back to below the middle. I have checked the radiator level and its full, the oil is full and the electric fan is operating.


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

I have an 06 also and live in Florida, so 95-100 degrees is not unusual, and I have not had any overheating problems. 

I have noticed that anytime I come to a stop, even for just a moment, my fans instantly roar on and continue to cycle until I get moving...I think this is fairly normal considering the conditions, and my temp needle never moves a bit, so you may have a problem. 

Crank it in the driveway with the hood up, and watch for a few minutes until it gets hot to be sure both electric fans are coming on and spinning.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*First thing that comes to mind is your thermostat. It may be sticking. They are fragile parts. I would guess that's the problem.*


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

blackout goat said:


> Has anyone had over heating problems? My 06 GTO is starting to redline, but then goes instantly back to below the middle. I have checked the radiator level and its full, the oil is full and the electric fan is operating.


Coolant level is OK in radiator and reservoir? Like the other guy said, thermostat is most likely opening late.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Are you truly seeing signs of high temperatures other than the gauge? If not, then you might have a faulty gauge. 

If you're driving along and the temperatures in normal, then instantly pegs, then instantly drops off -- I thinking your instrument cluster is acting up.


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

I had that problem a couple of months ago. I brought it to the shop and they replaced some kind of electronic part (warranty). They said that the motor wasn't actually overheating but something in the electronics made the gauge go up.


----------

